# Winterizing: Plasti-Dipped wheels appearance



## Bromezz (Sep 28, 2011)

I've Plasti-Dipped wheels, badges, stencils, etc. onto cars, and I'm considering doing my 17" rims on my black Cruze. My friends and I can't decide if it would look good. I was wondering if anybody has pictures of plasti-dipped wheels on their Cruze? Opinions? My Cruze is stock black granite but with black bowties and front turn signal markers. 


All answers appreciated! ccasion14:


----------



## steve1232 (Feb 7, 2012)

Plasti Dip'd rims and bowties.


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

Steve that looks cleeeeean bro! Nice lookin cruze! Are you thinking of adding fog lights? That would just set it off I think!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not my cup of tea. Nice job on the wheels and bowties, though! :goodjob:


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Goodjob Steve, I actually just managed to hunt down a can of plastidip (I live in Canada, it seems to be discontinued here), I think I'm just going to paint the rear chromeplate (i'm not a fan of chrome) and some interior bits though.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Plasti dipping ALL the chrome + rims on my car in the summer time.......cant wait


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

Just painted another set of wheel covers. I like the matte black.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Such a injustice to the polished Eco wheels...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I will be doing my wheels this weekend... Polished ones are a pain in the arse to keep clean here in Michigan!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm still debating on putting plastic dip my wheel covers they look nice and everything but i dunno lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Not my cup of tea. Nice job on the wheels and bowties, though! :goodjob:


What he said.



evo77 said:


> Such a injustice to the polished Eco wheels...


This!

IMO, black Eco wheels look like steelies from afar. This car doesn't seem to lend itself well to black rims. It works on other cars, but does not work on this one. Just makes the car look cheaper. Looks like a fleet vehicle.


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

IMHO black doesn't look right at stock height.
Lowered would actually look pretty good though.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

steve1232 said:


> Plasti Dip'd rims and bowties.
> 
> View attachment 3556
> View attachment 3557
> View attachment 3558


Did you just spray it on, or do any kind of prep work? Also could I keep it on all year round?


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Plasti dipping ALL the chrome + rims on my car in the summer time.......cant wait


Doing all mine this weekend. hopefully it turns out great.


----------



## Bromezz (Sep 28, 2011)

steve1232 said:


> Plasti Dip'd rims and bowties.
> View attachment 3556
> View attachment 3557
> View attachment 3558


Very clean! Fantastic job! The Dip'd bowties are infinitely better looking than stock. (Painted mine the same week I bought it).


CruzeNStyle said:


> Steve that looks cleeeeean bro! Nice lookin cruze! Are you thinking of adding fog lights? That would just set it off I think!


Definitely agree.


josheco12 said:


> IMHO black doesn't look right at stock height.Lowered would actually look pretty good though.


That's exactly what I thought. For some reason the blacked out rims emphasize the space between the tire and the fender. Lowered it would be great.Recently I found out that the Plasti-Dip makers offer a "glossifier". You simply apply it on top of a dried coat of Plasti-Dip and it will give it an almost "normal paint" look (out with the matte, in with the gloss). The thing that bothered me about Dipping my rims was the idea of MATTE black rims with a GLOSSY black car. This just felt like a mismatch, but after seeing Steve's job I was somewhat reassured. Would glossy rims look better, though?


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

Bromezz said:


> The thing that bothered me about Dipping my rims was the idea of MATTE black rims with a GLOSSY black car. This just felt like a mismatch, but after seeing Steve's job I was somewhat reassured.




Its metallic not gloss


----------



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

I was planning on doing this to my Eco as well. Partially for the horrible winters in Michigan. I had polished rims on my 2003 Impala from a 2011 Impala LTZ and after two winters, see ya! I figured a couple coats at like 40 bucks for the entire vehicle and it will protect it at least until next April. 

Also, whoever put the photo up from SE Michigan with the black lip spoiler, IM A HUGE FAN! Man does that look sharp!


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Plasti dipping ALL the chrome + rims on my car in the summer time.......cant wait


Ive blacked out all of the chrome on my car, and heres a picture of the rims for the guy who made this thread.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone tried with white plastidip? I would love to see a black cruze with white plastidip rims!


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

I was thinking of having my white eco's rims done in white. I'm a big fan of the rally look, although I'm not sure the ECO rims will translate well. That and some mudflaps would help alot


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

RatBurger08 said:


> I was thinking of having my white eco's rims done in white. I'm a big fan of the rally look, although I'm not sure the ECO rims will translate well. That and some mudflaps would help alot


Do it! then show some pics


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

Just debating whether it would be better to take off the rim and paint or paint just the front? I figure if I'm gonna do it, I might as well be thorough.. lol


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

RatBurger08 said:


> Just debating whether it would be better to take off the rim and paint or paint just the front? I figure if I'm gonna do it, I might as well be thorough.. lol


Much easier and a better job when you have your rims layed on the ground and not at the vertical on the car.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I wondered about this for my Eco wheels, just to keep the aluminum decent, not make them black. They list a "clear" color on their website. Has anyone tried this?

EDIT: Searching for "Plasti Dip Clear" turned up the @mazon listing, where one reviewer claims it works great on chrome wheels. I might have to look into this further! The front wheels on my GF's BMW are painted silver but are showing some rust/dust staining around the base of the spokes. This P-D Clear might be the answer for that too... our cars rarely get washed in the winter months.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm gonna do this as soon as I get a free weekend with some nice weather. Have the white plasti-dip already, had it for like 3 months, just not enough time... I'll def post pics when it's done.



Sk8ermarc said:


> Anyone tried with white plastidip? I would love to see a black cruze with white plastidip rims!


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

NeonRyder said:


> I'm gonna do this as soon as I get a free weekend with some nice weather. Have the white plasti-dip already, had it for like 3 months, just not enough time... I'll def post pics when it's done.


Nice! Do you have ECO wheels?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I would love to get a set of Eco rims and dip them gunmetal. I know the clear dip will give the chrome a brushed nickel color. I thought about using it on the chrome underneath the windows and maybe the chrome around the grill. Check out dipyourcar.com for some great tutorials. The guy sprays his entire white Audi.


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys, just got my '12 Cruze LT 1SA! I saw one guy post a pic of his silver Cruze with painted wheel covers, but those are from '11 model (my guess). Anyone got any pics of wheel covers similar to mine or have any idea if glossy plasti dip would look decent on my covers?!The actual rim seems to be possibly plasti dipped from factory (idk?) and it has a glossy finish, so I was thinking the 2 would blend, but really unsure.

http://i.imgur.com/RHI9j.jpg


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> I would love to get a set of Eco rims and dip them gunmetal.


I'd love to see a black granite Cruze with gunmetal ECO rims. Any Photoshoppers here?


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Goodjob Steve, I actually just managed to hunt down a can of plastidip (I live in Canada, it seems to be discontinued here), I think I'm just going to paint the rear chromeplate (i'm not a fan of chrome) and some interior bits though.


I too live in Canada (Vancouver), Plasti Dip is harder to find here, but available at Home Hardware at a hefty sum... $22.99 per spray can... BUT, If you are not too far from the border, pop across to Lowes in the states and they stock boxes of the stuff for a mere $5.99 per can...


----------

